# Boraras brigittae



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful fish! I wonder if these guys could work well with cherry shrimp, as well as the juveniles?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

no problemo with shrimpies ... they are peacefull .... mine died out all 12 of them ....


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

sapphoqueen said:


> no problemo with shrimpies ... they are peacefull .... mine died out all 12 of them ....


What! how did it happen? sorry for your loss.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Melted said:


> Beautiful fish! I wonder if these guys could work well with cherry shrimp, as well as the juveniles?


Thank you! I don't have any cherry shrimp, but I don't see them picking off the shrimp. These fish are tiny and tiny mouths to match.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Melted said:


> What! how did it happen? sorry for your loss.


 I had a rough period in the tank... new fish bring in some fungus on them...spread in all the tank stock... no survivers... start all over after a while... lots of meds but now is better no illness no fungus but my LFS will have just next summer those boraras again.... 


Sent from my MID using Tapatalk


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

sapphoqueen said:


> I had a rough period in the tank... new fish bring in some fungus on them...spread in all the tank stock... no survivers... start all over after a while... lots of meds but now is better no illness no fungus but my LFS will have just next summer those boraras again....
> 
> 
> Sent from my MID using Tapatalk


Im sorry to hear that, but glad to hear you fixed the fungus issue.


----------

